# [Kernel Panic] Impossible de démarrer (résolu)

## kro

Et bien voila j'ai un kernel panic lorsque je démarre ma gentoo :

```
VFS : Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: nable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

<7>usb usb1: suspend_rh (auto-stop)
```

Je suspecte le fichier grub.conf :

```

# Fichier de config par default

timeout 30

default 0

fallback 1

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.28-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb-tng:mode=1024x768-16@60

title Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,3)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title Install Grub into the hard disk

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

title Change colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

Mes partitions :

```

/dev/hda1 * /boot  ext2      linux

/dev/hda2    none  sw        swap

/dev/hda3   /         reiserfs linux

/dev/hda4    none   NTFS

```

voila en esperant trouvé une réponse merci d'avance !Last edited by kro on Sun Nov 26, 2006 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

Jette d'abord un coup d'oeil à ce post et tiens-nous au courant !

----------

## kro

Hmm apriori le problème que j'ai n'est pas dedans sauf si le controleur du disque dur n'est pas chargé dans le kernel....

Normalement je me suis pas planté dans le root puisque je suis parfaitement le howto gentoo.org, et puis au niveau du système de fichier c'est certain j'ai tout mis....

hmm une idée ?

----------

## ghoti

 *kro wrote:*   

> sauf si le controleur du disque dur n'est pas chargé dans le kernel....

 

As-tu vérifié si c'était le cas ? Il faut mettre le driver en dur !

----------

## kro

en théorie oui, c'est un IBM thinkpad T22 (http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=01/09/04/0135236&mode=thread) et donc il n'y a pas de soucis de ce coté là puisque ca doit etre de l'ATA....

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'ai déjà eu ce type de kernel panic, et à chaque fois cela venait soit de grub.conf, soit d'une mauvaise installation de grub dans la mbr. Dans mon cas à chaque fois cela résolvait mon problème : livecd + puis chroot + puis ré-installation de grub.

Voilà, en éspérant que tu es autant de chance que moi sur ce coup  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kro wrote:*   

> en théorie oui.

 

Ok, mais en pratique ?

Autrement dit, qu'as-tu activé comme contrôleur dans le kernel ?

J'ai jeté un rapide coup d'oeil à la page que tu mentionnes mais à priori je ne vois rien qui concerne le sujet   :Sad: 

Vois la rubrique ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support dans la config du kernel et assure-toi que le chipset de ton PC soit bien compilé en dur (pas en module !)

Pour trouver le chipset, 

- soit tu démontes la machine ( :Wink:   :Laughing: )

- soit tu consultes le manuel utilisateur (avec de la chance)

- soit tu épluches le site du constructeur

- soit tu fais appel à google et ses copains

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour le chipset, tu peux aussi booter sur un livecd et faire un lspci non?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Et dans ton cas particulier, vérifie aussi d'avoir bien compilé le ReiserFS en dur dans ton noyau

----------

## ghoti

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Pour le chipset, tu peux aussi booter sur un livecd et faire un lspci non?

 

Arf, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué !  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## papedre

 *kro wrote:*   

> title Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/2.6.28-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb-tng:mode=1024x768-16@60
> ...

 

Tu es sur du nom de ton noyau ?? (c'est pas trop standard là !!)

plustot : 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb-tng:mode=1024x768-16@60

----------

## Magic Banana

Et puis le kernel 2.6.28 c'est celui avec le support de l'USB 3 et de l'ext 5 ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Bah, si le nom était erroné, il n'y aurait même pas de kernel panic !  :Wink: 

Cela dit, c'est en effet pas courant comme nom !

----------

## TrizoLakai

C'est pour ce la peter, il a aussi changé le "issue" pour que ça affiche : : Welcome on SUPERPICY (gentoo 2.6.28 ).

C'est toujours la classe de bosser en direct avec linus  :Smile: 

----------

## kro

Bah vu que c'est moi qui est copié l'image du noyau je sais quand même comment je l'ai nommé, donc ca ne vient pas d'ici   :Sad: 

[EDIT] J'ai TOUT compilé en dur, j'ai pas de module dans la conf de mon kernel donc y aucun risque et puis j'ai presque foutu tous les supports pour l'ATA et l'ide.......[/EDIT]

----------

## Mickael

 *kro wrote:*   

> Bah vu que c'est moi qui est copié l'image du noyau je sais quand même comment je l'ai nommé, donc ca ne vient pas d'ici  
> 
> [EDIT] J'ai TOUT compilé en dur, j'ai pas de module dans la conf de mon kernel donc y aucun risque et puis j'ai presque foutu tous les supports pour l'ATA et l'ide.......[/EDIT]

 

juste pour être sur, tu sais des fois, nos doigts... on peut pas leur faire confiance, alors que retournent ls /boot ainsi que ls /usr/src/

----------

## ghoti

Ce qui me chipote quand même un peu dans ton message d'erreur c'est ceci :

 *kro wrote:*   

> <7>usb usb1: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

 

Y-a-t-il d'autres messages qui suivent ?

Il serait aussi utile que tu nous donnes les 5 ou 6 lignes qui précèdent l'extrait que tu cites.

----------

## papedre

si tu ne trouves toujours pas, je te conseille quand meme de re-compiler ton noyau en verifiant bien le support Reiser et tes différents materiels.

Sinon, si tu n'arrives toujours pas à booter, une solution consiste quand même à utiliser Genkernel qui m'a toujours fait un kernel qui démarrait.

Cela te fera une base de démarrage pour la suite.

----------

## kro

Oui en effet je me demande si je ne vais pas opter pour genkernel... 

Néanmoins ne vous inquiétez pas je vais tester un peu de tout pour voir et je vous dis si je trouve le problème !

merci à tous

[EDIT]J'ai vérifié si l'image était présente dans boot, pas de soucis elle y est ! [/EDIT]

----------

## kro

Bon et bien tout a parfaitement fonctionné avec genkernel, donc je retenterai surement de compiler le noyau manuelement à la prochaine version....

Merci à tous !

Euh... au fait , lorsque mon environnement se charge la résolution est très basse (800x600) et je souhaiterais mettre du 1024x768....

Comment faire ?

sachant que j'ai mis ceci dans mon grub.conf : 

```

video=vesafb-tng:mode=1024x768-16@60

```

----------

## kopp

Ton environnement ? La console ou Xorg ?

Si c'est Xorg, il faut regarder dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf et ce que tu passes en mode=... au démarrage n'a aucune influence, cela ne joue que pour la console.

----------

## kro

Oops pardon c'est la console dont je parle... Xorg n'est pas encore installé !

----------

## kopp

Ok, simple, ta ligne est fausse. Il te faut:

```
video=vesafb:1024x768-16@60
```

Il faut bien vesafb si tu as vesafb-tng.

EDIT: changé la commande, remplacer , par :

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ok, simple, ta ligne est fausse. Il te faut:
> 
> ```
> video=vesafb:1024x768-16@60
> ```
> ...

 

s'il a une "vieille" ATI c'est pas sùr que  vesafb-tng marche dans son noyau

----------

## kopp

némo13: hum, a piorio il a ce module là, je donne l'info pour ce module. S'il faut vesafb tout court, on y reviendra après.

kro: D'ailleurs, tu es sûr que c'est pas plutot du 640x480 quand tu démarres ?

----------

## kro

Alors déjà en effet il est possible que ce soit du 640x480 lorsque je démarre...

puis en fait je suis simplement les indications de ce site : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_IBM_ThinkPad_T22#Framebuffer

en effet ce thinkpad a besoin d'une configuration bien particulière (je ne peux pas mettre les bons drivers) sinon l'affichage ne fonctionne pas...

Donc j'ai mis uniquement ce qui était marqué sur ce site dans mon grub.conf !

[EDIT] Es-tu sur que je dois remplacer vesafb-tng par vesafb ? parceque j'ai compilé le noyau avec vesafb-tng et pas vesafb [/EDIT]

----------

## kopp

oui oui je suis certain pour vesafb. Si tu mets vesafb-tng il ne se passera rien. Pour la syntaxe, elle vient du howto gensplash sur le wiki.

----------

## kro

euh... et bien ca ne fonctionne toujours pas !

[EDIT] J'ai testé aussi avec d'autres résolutions mais rien n'y fais ! [/EDIT]

[EDIT2] Il n'y a rien a faire lorsqu'on modifie le grub.conf ? [/EDIT2]

----------

## kopp

Redemarrer ?

Sinon, ton howto mentionne une carte graphique S3. Est ce bien celle que tu as ?

Que donne un 

```
dmesg | grep -i fb
```

 ?

----------

## kro

Tout a fait, j'ai bien une S3 mais il était bien mentionné dans le howto de ne pas activer le support pour les cartes graphiques S3 (ce que j'ai fais au début) sinon l'affichage ne fonctionnerait pas...

Il ne faut donc pas activer le support pour les cg S3 dans la noyau mais seulement mettre le support VESA et particulièrement vesafb-tng.

Voici ce que m'affiche un "dmesg | grep -i fb" :

```

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mode=1024x768-16@60 udev

vesafb: unrecognized option mode=1024x768-16@60

vesafb: BUG, returned from vm86 with ffffffff (EIP: 0xc4643)

vesafb: warning, copying modelist from somewhere in RAM!

vesafb: Sorry, pre-VBE 2.0 cards are not supported.

vesafb: vbe_init failed

vesafb: probe of vesafb.0 failed with error -22

```

[EDIT] Voici ce que me donnait l'affichage avec le support S3 dans le kernel : http://u.cant.be.free.fr/sys/img.php?img=./Images/screenshot2.jpg [/EDIT]

----------

## kopp

Hop

```
vesafb: Sorry, pre-VBE 2.0 cards are not supported.

vesafb: vbe_init failed 
```

ça veut dire que le pilote vesafb-tng ne fonctionne pas. Au passage tu avais gardé le mode= dans ton truc de démarrage on dirait mais ça ne change rien.

Il faut que tu utilises le pilote vesafb tout simplement. Regarde le Howto Gensplash sur le wiki.

----------

## kro

Un grand merci, tout a fonctionné !!!

 :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ok, donc tu mets (résolu) dans le titre du message original et c'est parfait.

Si tu pouvais préciser ce que tu as changé, ce serait cool si quelqu'un retombe sur ce sujet. Merci

----------

## kro

Il suffit simplement de recompiler le noyau avec le support vesafb et pas vesafb-tng puis dans le grub.conf ne pas mettre "video=" mais "vga=".

Pour plus d'information il suffit de suivre le tuto gensplash ici :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Ordinateur : IBM THINKPAD T22Last edited by kro on Sun Nov 26, 2006 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

OK, n'oublie pas le titre.

D'ailleurs, tu devrais peut etre signaler ça sur l'article du wiki correspondant à ton portable, ou modifier toi-même.

----------

